

Did NSA Put a Secret Backdoor in New Encryption Standard? - mtgx
http://www.cyberwarzone.com/did-nsa-put-secret-backdoor-new-encryption-standard

======
navyrain
Blatant ripoff of Bruce Schneier's article
<http://www.schneier.com/essay-198.html>

